# R33 Skyline GTR Paintwork Correction - RGK Detailing Scotland



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

www.rgkdetailing.co.uk Facebook Twitter Instagram​*R33 Skyline GTR - Light Paintwork Correction Detail
www.rgkdetailing.co.uk










This freshly imported R33 GTR was booked in for our Light paintwork Correction Detail, although in excellent condition the paintwork had become dull, and covered in swirl marks over the years, so this detailing treatment restored clarity and gloss to the finish, as well as ensuring all other areas of the exterior were also properly cleaned, decontaminated, and protected.

The Skyline under went our usual thorough wash and decontamination stages, which involved a snow foam presoak, window surrounds, seals, badges, door shuts and wheel arches etc cleaned using a variety of brushes to remove all traces of grit and grime, wheels fully cleaned and decontaminated, bodywork wash using the two bucket method with a plush sheepskin mitt, tar spots removed, iron particles removed using a fallout remover, then finally clay barred to remove any other bonded contaminants from the paintwork and glass, the car was then fully dried off with the aid of a blower to remove excess water from the usual water trap areas.





































The GTR was then ready for an inspection of the paint condition and polishing to remove the defects and restore the finish, whilst monitoring the paint thickness, some of the panels on the car had been painted at one point in the past, there was a significant amount of sanding haze (circular marks and pigtails created by the use of a sanding discs on a dual action machine) in the clear coat on these panels, which added to the cloudy appearance.

Cloudy and swirl marked paint, before and after



























































































The pig tail marks are easily spotted in the picture below, these marks tend to be very deep and so cannot always be safely fully removed, on this panel full clarity has been restored, however the deepest marks have been substantially rounded off which leaves plenty of clear coat thickness behind.



















Before










After
































































Scratches on the bootlid










removed










Defect removal on the bonnet, windscreen washers removed to ensure a consistent finish.




























50/50









































































deep etchings in the carbon spoiler




























Baked on exhaust soot, and fine scratches

Before










after










Once all the polishing was complete (3 days worth) the car was given a rinse outside to remove all the polishing dust, the Skyline was then blow dried, and the paintwork wiped down to remove any remaining polishing oils, 2 layers of Gyeon Q2 MOHS was then applied, the glass was sealed with Gyeon Q2 View, wheels and exhaust tip sealed with Gyeon Q2 Rim, rubber and unpainted plastic coated with Gyeon Q2 Trim, Gyeon Q2 Tire was applied to the tyre walls.





















































































































































































To arrange a similar detailing treatment for your car do not hesitate to contact us.

Tel: 07500903249

Web: www.rgkdetailing.co.uk

Email: [email protected]​*


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Great detail. A lot of white oxidation in that paint, but great 50-50 shots.:thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Great work on a really stunning car! Love those. 

Well done. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

One monster of a car resurrected 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Wow great job and lovely car!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Great job I do like an R33. Particularly impressed by the carbon fibre


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaswizards (Oct 7, 2016)

Beautiful car!


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Looks great, got to love a skyline


----------



## CoachPJ (Oct 30, 2013)

Great work and do love a 50/50 shot. 

Fantastic car:argie:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Love it, great job.


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

I love the studio forum. You professional boys are amazing. Great work


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Cracking finish on a cracking car buddy :thumb:


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

This GT-R need's some sunshine on it.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the comments, 

Its a cracking looking car, certainly gets attention whereever it goes!

Richard


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great results on a fantastic car. You've really brought the clarity and gloss back to the paint.:thumb:


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

fantastic


----------



## Sj2112 (Jan 22, 2017)

One of my favourite cars

Just lovely


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Cheers fellas, this car was a pleasure to work


----------

